# Life begins - delivery (no gore)



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 15, 2011)

My twin boys, Alexander and Logan, were delivered yesterday at 2 pm.  Both a little over 5 lbs.  My wife is my HERO. :hail:







special delivery-1 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr







Da boys! by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr

More later...


----------



## StringThing (Sep 15, 2011)

A hearty congratulations to you!  Those are two beautiful boys.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations!

Go ahead and buy everything that you plan to buy and that you can afford now, right now, because your fun time buying is over!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats!!



cnutco said:


> Go ahead and buy everything that you plan to buy and that you can afford now, right now, because your fun time buying is over!


Damn right...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 15, 2011)

cnutco said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Go ahead and buy everything that you plan to buy and that you can afford now, right now, because your fun time buying is over!



Oh, I did that last month.  Nik 24-70 and an RRS tripod/head.  So I guess thats it :sigh:

But so much subject material now!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 15, 2011)

You do know that a new baby is the perfect excuse for a new lens, right?  Twins ... that should be worth at least a new body...



You _do_ have to get all kinds of baby pictures now...


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 15, 2011)

a double congrats man....are these your firsts? that sounds funny huh? Oh man, you haven't fully lived until now!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 15, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> a double congrats man....are these your firsts? that sounds funny huh? Oh man, you haven't fully lived until now!



Yep, our first.  And they are going to be the only grandchildren on either side of the family.  Im an only child and wifes sister cant have them.  So super spoilage for the twins!


----------



## SensePhoto (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats babe!!!! I can't wait to see all the amazing pictures of these 2 guys you are going to take!!! So what are the little guy's names?!!


----------



## subscuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats! Video would have been better. Then we could have heard her calling you every name in the book, swearing to god "Little Elvis's" days of playing in the rain were over, etc., etc. Or maybe that was just just my ex-wife...


----------



## mishele (Sep 15, 2011)

Drugs these days stop you from yelling all that stuff!!          Hmmmmm drugs!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 16, 2011)

All natural delivery folks.  No drugs.  No yelling, no cursing me, not any of that.  After active labor started she had them both out within an hour (10 mins apart!) Pre-labor was about 13 hours.

 Logan on the right and Alexander on the left.  In case anyone needs the definiton of peace; its napping with your newborn in the recliner.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations! You're in for a helluva ride. Enjoy it.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 16, 2011)

Alex by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Grandpa's by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 18, 2011)

Rhea-and-Logan-1 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr





Logan by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 9, 2011)

Alex in profile




NIK-6976 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2011)

Update...Update!!! How are you guys sleeping!? lol


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 9, 2011)

mishele said:


> Update...Update!!! How are you guys sleeping!? lol



What is this "sleep" you speak of?


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2011)

:hug::May peaceful nights come to you...


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 9, 2011)

About time for some new photos.


----------



## psaracino (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats they are beautiful!!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 9, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> About time for some new photos.



Wife and Logan




NIK-6919 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations man....and good luck.

Buy coffee....in bulk.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 9, 2011)

Getting bigger by the day now!




NIK-7745 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 22, 2011)

NIK-7925 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------

